# Confluence Kayak's Boat Swap April 3-4



## Swim team capt. (Jun 22, 2005)

Thats right we are hosting another Boat Swap.
This time it will be at our new location on the corner of 15th and Platte Street (where Vitamin Cottage is).

So save the Dates of Sat./Sun. April 3rd & 4th. Doors open 10am!!!
We have alot of last years Demo Boats but need your Boats, Skirts, Drytops/Splash Wear, Paddles and such that you want to get rid of.
Bring your stuff in during April 1st , 2nd, 3rd.

Also as in the past there will be a store wide sale during the Swap so come check out the new gear and Ski Gear is/will be marked WAY down.

See you at the pool.
Scott
Confluence Kayaks
303-433-3676


----------



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

*Tons of USED Boats and gear available*

We have been swamped with boat drop offs and will have some incredible deals tomorrow. There will be more than 75 used boats, and they are still coming. Please come check it out and stay for a while.

WE have lots of Jacksons including funs and Allstar's
and lots of creek boats. So far the best deal is this one:

Pyranha I:3 222 Nearly complete package ( paddle,helmet, skirt PFD splashjacket Hydroskin Gear bag) $225. And the boat is in great shape.
Somebody can get started all up for $225. If you have friends looking for deals this is the swap!

See you here

jk


----------

